# Multiple Sclerosis



## Treehugger77 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello All,

My husband was diagnosed with MS 5 years ago. He is doing well without many flare ups. He takes a daily shot of Copaxone (sp?) which helps with some of his symptoms.

One thing that really bothers me is that he tries to hide his difficulties/symptoms/issues from me. He says he doesn't want me worrying about him but I want to be there to support him. 

I don't know if he is in denial of his progression with the disease but I am worried. 

What should I do? He is not one to go to the doctor unless it is emergency related.

Thanks for any insights you may be able to offer me


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

sorry you had no response yet. Some people are just like that, maybe he's not at terms with the MS yet. Maybe sit him how and tell him you are concerned, that asking for help does not make him less of a man. Tell him you are his wife and you vowed to be with him in illness or in health. You know who he is and he shouldnt worry about you changing your views about him.

of not maybe a family member can step in?


----------

